# 2013 ,

## _

!
   15%   2012 .  ,   ,  01.01.2013      ,   ,      ,   . 
    2013 .
    01.01.2013 .,     ? 
 2013     ,      ?          31.12.2013 .
 .
.

----------


## mvf

> 01.01.2013 .,     ?


  84.

----------

15%     .

     ..        01.01.2013

----------


## _

> 15%     .
> 
>      ..        01.01.2013


,  !
   ,    2012    ,    .   , ,   ,        .
   ():
50  - 300 .
51   - 250 
80   - 50000 
69       - 5000 
66    (      ) - 10000 .
  ...

----------

,   ?
  ?

----------


## _

> ,   ?
>   ?


 ,            .      .
   ,   ,  .
   ,       .

----------

01.01.13. ,  .      60  62   ?    ?

 - ?        ,   .

----------


## _

:
 -   ,           ,      .

----------

*_*,  , ,      66   10000 .

----------


## _

> 01.01.13. ,  .      60  62   ?    ?
> 
>  - ?        ,   .


       .     )))  2012    ,   .    ,       ,      .   , 100%.
 :
      (),    ?  71           71     ?

----------

> 71     ?




    2012 . ?  ?

----------

> !
>    15%   2012 .  ,   ,  01.01.2013      ,   ,      ,   . 
>     2013 .
>     01.01.2013 .,     ?


   ,        12 .  ?




> 2013     ,      ?          31.12.2013 .
>  .
> .


 ()  31/12/13 ?     13  ?   ?

----------


## _

> ,        12 .  ?
> 
>  ()  31/12/13 ?     13  ?   ?


 .   ,      .        ...
  , ...     2012 ?

----------


## _

> 2012 . ?  ?


,    .
 .

----------

> ,    .
>  .


     15%   ?   ?

----------


## _

!
  :       10, 41, 60, 62, 71 (    ...)

----------

> .   ,      .        ...


  /    ,      .



> , ...     2012 ?


(*)   ...  :Frown: 

..       (* ),  :

1.   / - ;
2.     01/01/13;
3.     30/11/13;
4.      01/01/13 - 30/11/13;
5.  3.  4.      01/01/13;
6.     .    ,          ,   .   . 4  5, .
7.    . ,   ()  ,     .          .

 . 

           . .

----------

** ,  :Smilie:

----------

*_*, ,  , ,    31.12.12.       .

----------


## _

, ,  ,  ,    !
  ,       .
   ,    )))   ,     )))

----------

*_*,     !!!     ,    2008 ,     1,   .       .  ,        .       .       .  .     :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:             .    ,          ,   ? (P.S      )

----------


## .

> .


   ,   -    :Smilie:

----------

.    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------

**,       ? 10000 ,     -   ?

----------

- ?    80

----------

**, ,   ,     ...

----------


## _

> *_*,     !!!     ,    2008 ,     1,   .       .  ,        .       .       .  .                .    ,          ,   ? (P.S      )


, ,   -   ,   ,     5     .    -    .
    ,     :Frown: 
  ,     -       .    .

----------


## tkvart

> /    ,      .
> (*)   ... 
> 
> ..       (* ),  :
> 
> 1.   / - ;
> 2.     01/01/13;
> 3.     30/11/13;
> 4.      01/01/13 - 30/11/13;
> ...


          ,            ? -    .

----------


## _

!
 .
   41   2012 .
  :        2012 .             2013 .    ,         2012 ! (   100 % ,            ). 
 ,   ...  ,   2012       .  - . 
,  :    .        ,     2013 ,  .  ,   2013   ( , ,    :Frown:  ).
,    ,      ?
    .

----------


## _

> 15%   ?   ?


,  !
 .

----------

> ,            ? -    .


... - (  )    :Wink:

----------


## GNI

!      .    2008    ,   2009  .  2011   .        - .       2011   ,  -  ,    51     + -  .        ,   .   ?   .         ,   ?     .

----------


## .

84 .   ,

----------


## GNI

?         1250   (157 .)   1300 -    (35 .)  ?    2010    2 . .,    - ?       (6%).

----------

1   2 ?  , ,     ,  2012  2011 ?    ?

----------


## .

> 2 ?







> ?

----------

!
   .  :  .  2012       ,         ,   1    ,     12,  1    ,  41    ,   ,  ,        ,   .      .      ,    ..

----------


## .

,   .

----------

,    41  ,    .

----------


## .

.

----------

,    ,    ?

----------


## .

2012  ?   2012   .

----------

,     ,  .     ,     ,     ,        ...

----------


## .

> ,


  " "?     2013

----------

, +,         .

----------


## .

,    ? 
    .       ?         .

----------

,             ,   ,   . 
     ,        ?  ?

----------


## .

,          ?

----------

1,   , -    0  (  ,    2012    ,    ),      ,     ,     41 .   -    ?

----------


## .

,     ,         
  ,   ,

----------

,   ,     ,      41 ,  ,    0.

----------


## .

.

----------

2007-2008  ,  2009  .       "312011"    2 .?    2 ?
( ,   ,   ,   .   2013 -    . .     .)

----------

2013 . ..       "31.12.2012"  "31.12.2013"

 2

----------

?      31.12.13,   .      2012

----------

,  -  ?
(((2007-2008  ,  2009  .       "312011"    2 .?    2 ? )))

----------


## .

2013 ,   .
 2

----------


## -

!
 , .    ,   (.- ).
     .
  . ,,,    .
  :
   .   XML "" 4,37
   .     

   ?

     ..    8010.
    .  9017...

----------

> ?
> 
> ..

----------


## -

> 


))))!
   ( ,  )   .

  ?
           8010  ?
   ,  ?((((

----------

;

----------


## -

> ;


!
     ?
9017  8010?

----------

,   
 ,

----------


## -

> ,   
>  ,


! :Smilie:

----------

!   ,      ,     .           .  ,   ?


                                                                          31 2013           31 2012


                      25                                 0
                               0                              135
                                                                          25                              135 


                                                             25                              15
                                              0                             120             
                                                                           25                             135

----------


## gnews

> .


  .    -  ?

----------

. 15 %    2013   . 
      2013  1 ..

----------

,:  ,    1 8.2,- ,      0710098, ,   ?

----------

1    .

----------


## gnews

> 0710098


      . 

   .

----------

:
    "   "           5

----------


## mvf

> 


2120.

----------

"    "  "   "  ?
(  "")

----------


## mvf

"  " -  ,   66 -    .

----------

,  .  ,   ,    .
    ,   ,  ,  .
   15%  2004.,  , 1 .
  10 000.
  :     :       (, , ...). 
 31  2012  2013        (      /).
  :      ??   ,    .
 , ,     .      ,       , .

----------

> 15%  2004.,  , 1 .
>   10 000.
>   :     :       (, , ...). 
>  31  2012  2013        (      /).
>   :      ??


 :
______________?
/+___________ ?
+  31/12/12_? 
+  31/12/13_?

----------

!
 -    ? (  ).  100 000.
/ +  -    ?  80 000. (  /        .   , ?)
+  31/12/12  5 000
+  31/12/13  10 000

    ,   .      .  :Smilie:

----------

...        (=)  :Smilie:

----------

> !
>  -    ? (  ).  100 000.
> / +  -    ?  80 000. (  /        .   , ?)







> +  31/12/12  5 000
> +  31/12/13  10 000
> 
>     ,   .      .


     31/12/12 500=,  31/12/13 2000=
  1500=
"  "  13500=
  :

----------

!
   .

   .       ...    2013         1.5      .  ...

    :          ,         ,     .          (,   ..).          (2010, 2011, 2012     - ). ..         ,    , ..   , .     ,   . 

 ,     ,       ,        ,             ,      (     /    ,  ).     ,   ,   . ..         (..      )     (    ,   ).      ,            , ..    ,    ,     ...

         ?         ?     - ,      ( -, 15%)?

 /  31.12.2013 44000 .
    121000 . ( 01.01.2013  120000,  2013   1000 .)

  .

----------


## .

**,         ,      .

----------


## 28

, , -,     . .
    .       ,   .  ,   .      .
 .

----------


## .

*28*,        , , ,

----------

> **,         ,      .


       ? 
.

----------


## Zumma

!
   .

   .       ...    2013         1.5      .  ...

    :          ,         ,     .          (,   ..).          (2010, 2011, 2012     - ). ..         ,    , ..   , .     ,   . 

 ,     ,       ,        ,             ,      (     /    ,  ).     ,   ,   . ..         (..      )     (    ,   ).      ,            , ..    ,    ,     ...

         ?         ?     - ,      ( -, 15%)?

 /  31.12.2013 44000 .
    121000 . ( 01.01.2013  120000,  2013   1000 .)

  .

----------


## .

> ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/         .
             ((

----------

> 31/12/12 500=,  31/12/13 2000=
>   1500=
> "  "  13500=
>   :


 ,   ,    !  :Smilie: 

, .1250 -   31.12.  +
.1520 -     
. 1300 -    .1250  1520?    .1600  .1700.
 ,       ?

   . 
.2110  .2120 -   .
 .2350 -  ? (      ,    13500,    - 16500.  ?   -  ?)

----------


## C

-,   :
1.       ,  2110 -  -      , ..     ? 
2.       2120 ()  .
       ?
3.       2410 -    ()?

----------


## .

1.    -   .  -       
2.        . 
3.      .

----------


## C

*.*.

----------

2013  .      31.12.2011        2012-   .    ?

----------


## .

,             ?

----------

, ,     ,      .     . 2350 " " (  )    "", .   2460.
  - 91.02 - 69.02.1   "    "

----------

1    99 ,

----------


## IvanSmirnov

.        .

   (6%),   (  -  ,    ,       (      )).

   (. .):
 /  - 500 (  10 -  )
     - 900
  - 1000 

  :
  / - 2000
.  - 200
  - 120
  - 1000
  - 100
  ( ) - 200

     (        ).

----------


## .

*IvanSmirnov*,   ,     .

----------


## C

,    .
 ,  6%,  2012     ,      .  "" ) ,  43     .
   ,   :
     01.01.2013? 
   .. 43 91" "  - ,    ?   ,      , ..    ?  -(
 31.12.12    ?
 91 99, 99 84 -     ?

----------


## vip-alenka

!
, !
  ,    
     ?    ?
   ,  15%
  ,      ,   ,    , ?!
     ?!
 !

----------


## C

*vip-alenka*,      ,     ,        )     ,    ,   15%   .

----------


## 1

, ,       
   -  2120   2220
    -  2120  2350

----------


## .

,   http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f2.htm

----------


## 1

-   ,
    - -  ,
   -

----------


## gnews

> -   ,
>     - -


 ,   /.

----------


## 1

gnews.

----------

!  , !
  2008 .    - .  ,   ,      1,     ,    .  ?      .     ?

----------


## .

> 


            .  ,

----------


## megatronsam

> ,


  ?

----------

-.xls

  13

----------


## .

.     ,           ))  , ,     6 . ..     ,      ,

----------

> .     ,           ))  , ,     6 . ..     ,      ,


..    ,       ?

     .84,2   - ? .

----------


## .

.



> ..    ,      ?


   ...

----------

62 .   ,       ?

----------


## .

))  ,   ,    .   ,     ,

----------

.

----------

,  ,     ?         - 15%,      .. (  ..)          , ..   5        fcc  ,         , 2  .   ?

----------

> ,   ,    ! 
> 
> , .1250 -   31.12.  +
> .1520 -     
> . 1300 -    .1250  1520?    .1600  .1700.
>  ,       ?
> 
>    . 
> .2110  .2120 -   .
>  .2350 -  ? (      ,    13500,    - 16500.  ?   -  ?)


 
  , "+"  .

----------


## .

> 2


 2-,     ? 




> ?

----------

. 2              ,     ( ,   ,   ,        )

----------


## .

?      .

----------


## gnews

> 


.      . .  -  ?

----------


## C

!  #98

----------

, ,         ! ,    (      ),        ( 91.01???)      ?

----------


## mvf

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------

[QUOTE=C;54246078]   ,    .
 ,  6%,  2012     ,      .  "" ) ,  43     .
   ,   :
     01.01.2013? 
   .. 43 91" "  - ,    ?   ,      , ..    ?  -(



     ?

----------


## Veikhel.Anya

, ,  , ,        ,     -        " ",      " .  ".;          ,      , ..       ,   ,        , ..  83,    ,    (  )       (    ).    :     ?       91.01?       (    )?
P.S.        /,     91.02.
   ,  6%    , ..  ,   ,   .

----------


## Veikhel.Anya

:   1,     ,  97    26 , .. 97     ?

----------


## Ripley

.    ,                    ,     .     ,      . ,             ,  .

----------


## Venja

! ,         0710097 (  - ).  ,   110, 120, 130  ..     -?        ,     ,   .  ?

----------


## Venja

> .    ,                    ,     .     ,      . ,             ,  .


  , ,        2013 .     .  ,  ,  ..

----------


## mvf

> .    ,                    ,     .     ,      .


*Ripley*,  -  ,    ?     ,      !

----------


## .

*Ripley*,     -   ?     .     .  ,   ,  .    / ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -        " ",      " .  ".


      ,         .      ,       ,   ,   .     " "   .
, ,




> 


.

----------


## Veikhel.Anya

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;54255874]      ,         .      ,       ,   ,   .     " "   .
, ,


.[/QUOT

          /

----------


## .

-   ,       ))
     .        , .. .

----------


## Veikhel.Anya

> -   ,       ))
>      .        , .. .


 ,     .      ,     , /    (     ),     ?           ... 
    ,        ,    ,      ,  ,    ,     ,        ...  -  4150,    .  ,       ,       . ?

----------


## .

.  ,      . .




> ,


  .  ,    ?  :Wow:         ,   ""   :Wink:

----------


## Ripley

> *Ripley*,     -   ?     .     .  ,   ,  .    / ,    .


        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 , , ..    .

----------


## mvf

> , , ..    .


     .

----------


## Ripley

> , , ..    .


    ,     )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


,   :Hmm: 




>

----------


## Ripley

(       ):


( )
, . 9, , 109097 : 112008 : +7 (495) 625-08-89
21. 02.2014     07-01-10/7381	   
 13-13-2/222-  31.01.2014



.. 
 ., . 39, . 1, , 107450
  !
        ,      ,          ,       30.06.2004  329,       ( ,   )       ,       .
     ,      ,        - ,     ( ..  2012 .)          () .               . 
        22/2010       ,      28.06.2010  63,   ()        ()    ( - )   ,            ()      .        .        ,        ,         ,          ( -  ).
              ,    , ,         ,         ,    .         ,     ()  ,      ,   ,     ,    ,           .   ,       ,             ,        ,   .
 ,  ,           ,        06.12.2011  402-   ,        (        ),   ,    ,       1/2008   ,      06.10.2008  106,  ()     2013 .          ,     .
    ,  
 ,   4/99,    
  ,   -10/2012 
    1  2013 .    6  2011 .
 402-   ,    -
www.minfm.ru 
    -   -   
  .	

 	                                ..

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ripley

> .


    :
" ,  ,           ,        06.12.2011  402-   ,        (        ),   ,    ,       1/2008   ,      06.10.2008  106,  ()     2013 .          ,     ."

----------

, , -      ?     84  ()?

----------


## mvf

1300.

----------

! ,   .2  2410    .   13-    5 ,   1 ,  (   .)    2 ,      1      .   14-   1 .      2410 - 1   4 (  )  5 .   2350 ( )    3 .

----------


## mvf

.     ""   .

----------

! 5 ?        2350

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Ripley

> , , -      ?     84  ()?


 1370   -     80,82,83,84   84

----------

> 1300.


mkv,   1300,   1310   . 1        ,      (..    ).  ?

----------


## mvf

> 1310


    . 




> ?


.

----------

> 1370   -     80,82,83,84   84


       ,  !))

----------

> . 
> 
> 
> .


mkv,  !

----------

?



> .

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------

2460.

----------


## .

**,      .

----------

2 ?

----------


## .

.    .     .

----------

. 
,  ,     .  ,  ""      3 .   , ..      .     ,    .      -          62   ,  ?           -      ,  ?    ,       ,      -   ...
  -  58        ,        2013 .       ,  ,    .        58 , ?
   .

----------


## .

> 62


.
    58   .    76 .    ,  .

----------

> . 
> ,  ,     .  ,  ""      3 .   , ..      .     ,    .      -          62   ,  ?           -      ,  ?    ,       ,      -   ...
>   -  58        ,        2013 .       ,  ,    .        58 , ?
>    .



1.     29.07.1998 N 34 (.  24.12.2010)
"            "
. 70

2.     06.07.1999 N 43
(.  08.11.2010)
"      "  " ( 4/99)"
. 35

3.     31.10.2000 N 94 (.  08.11.2010)
"      -       " 
. 63.

----------

.1520,         .1550.  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,        .1520

----------


## Voyage.irk

!     (-6%).   3 .  : .  10000 ,     2800 .  . /. ,  -,   - 0,  /- 0. ,       .  ?  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,   7200,     .

----------

.    ..       . ,  -  ,   ,

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=512431

----------



----------


## bazilic

?        ... ?

----------


## 5

> ?        ... ?


  ,   , ..        .

----------


## 5

-    ,    ?  ,   .
      ?     ?

----------


## -

, .   .      .       ,     ,      .           ?   ?
        (2120)   (2350):
     ( )
   (   ,      )
    -       ?

----------


## -

> , .   .


   6% ,

----------


## .

*-*,     .       , ,   ,      ?

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/index.htm
     , ,    ))))

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

6%,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

#171

----------


## 5

,        1 000 ,     . .            ?

----------

> ,        1 000 ,     . .            ?


 .

----------


## 5

> .


     ,   ,    .     :Embarrassment: . , ,  ,    , - . ,  ,      .

----------

"" .      .-   ,    -  ,       .   - ?

----------


## ekachka

!      15%.   .   3           ,          3000 .  .   . ,         .   .      ,     ?

----------


## .

*ekachka*,     ,     .   ,   . 

**,  ,       84   1  2013

----------


## ekachka

*.*, ,  .

----------

.   .   2   2460    .    : 
 2300 = 965
 2460 = 65
 2500   900,    1030,      
           ""(     )?  -     "-"       ? ,   .

----------


## mvf

"".

----------

.  "",   ,   2460  ,     .   ,    -  .

----------

> 1.     29.07.1998 N 34 (.  24.12.2010)
> "            "
> . 70
> 
> 2.     06.07.1999 N 43
> (.  08.11.2010)
> "      "  " ( 4/99)"
> . 35
> 
> ...


.  !!!
  ,   2013     9163         ?
   2014 ,      ,     ?
, ,      ?     .

----------

> .
>     58   .    76 .    ,  .


, .
, !     , ,   .
    76 .

----------


## mvf

> 2014 ,      ,     ?
> , ,      ?     .


 -266.

----------


## C

,   ,        . 
      2011,2012,         31.12.11   31.12.12
   ..   ?

----------


## mvf

> 


   .

----------


## C

*mvf*,       ..    01.01.13..    -    31.12.13?    .  1  -  2013?

----------


## mvf

. .

----------


## C

*mvf*,     ,       ?      .. 
 ..           ? -  (

----------


## .

> ?


  .

----------


## C

..     ?

----------


## mvf

.        .

----------


## C

*mvf*, ,      ,   )

----------

> .  !!!
>   ,   2013     9163


.





> ?


,   ...





> 2014 ,      ,     ?


, 31.12.2014.
  .          .      .






> , ,      ?     .

----------

> -266.


     ?

----------



----------


## mvf

> ?


  .  .  ,       .

----------

!   .   (-). 
  :  (  ) - 10 000,   87 000,    105 000,   / - 3 486,24. 
 :  - 10 000,  (    ) - 6 875,     - 188 611,24.
 2:  - 365 884,59.  - 134 678,59.    2013 . - 22*561.   = 208 645. 
     = 188 611,24,      .    ?

----------


## mvf

> - 365 884,59.  - 134 678,59.    2013 . - 22*561.


-  ( ,   ).

----------


## tvinks

!
   .   ,      .
   6 %,   2013  ,      .    .  6%          ,     6%,    ,     ,  ..   - . :
1.       -   ,         "   "   ,     -     .?
2  1       ,    99   (   ),          6% -       ...

3.       15 % -    1% -    ...      15% -,      -        ? -            ?

   1% -   ??..
                        -     (
   - ....    ,         )) 

-     - -    :Frown:

----------


## C

1.                 .
2.     
3.         ,    ..   ,   .

           ..     ..      (  ),      ..       . .

----------

,     (   -   ,     )     2460  2

----------


## tvinks

> 1.                 .
> 2.     
> 3.         ,    ..   ,   .
> 
>            ..     ..      (  ),      ..       . .


           -  .    ..    ) ,    )

----------

> .
> 
> 
> ,   ...
> 
> 
> , 31.12.2014.
>   .          .      .


 ,  .      -      63        10%    (.266)?  ,      . 
    -     
-     31.10.2000 N 94 (.  08.11.2010) "      -       " . 63
-     06.07.1999 N 43 (.  08.11.2010) "      "  " ( 4/99)" . 35
-     29.07.1998 N 34 (.  24.12.2010) "            " . 70
,   .266 ,  ,                63 ?          ?
, .    ,     ,         .
!

----------

> ,  .      -      63        10%    (.266)?


. 266   ()    **           .      .




> ,      . 
>     -     
> -     31.10.2000 N 94 ....
> -     06.07.1999 N 43 ....
> -     29.07.1998 N 34  . 70
> ,   .266 ,  ,                63 ?          ?


-     "     "?




> , .    ,     ,         .


  ,         -  - .

"             ()   ** ."
.. -         "*___".

----------

> ,         -  - .
> 
> "             ()   ** ."
> .. -         "*___".


   !  ,   , .
  ,  .      ,   ,   . 
     - ,   99%        .         ""   ?

----------

> !  ,   , .
>   ,  .      ,   ,   . 
>      - ,   99%        .         ""   ?


1.   -   .
2.       .
3.   .    .

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

!      ...   ,   15 ,    8     :Frown:     ,     ..       2013   - ,  ...
    2000    ,        (10000)   2  ( 5 ..).  ,    (_),       ...       .      ?  .      5 ..      2013 ?  ,     ..

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

..   ...
      000 ..   ?           01.01.2013

----------


## mvf

00 - 80 :: 5
00 - 80 :: 5
84 - 00 :: (10)




> ?


 84.

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

,  !

----------

, ,          ""  " "?    ,  .

 :Frown:

----------


## bazilic

!  6%.     .       1.           4000       7000      . - .    ,    ?

----------


## mvf

- ,   - .

----------


## bazilic

, !

----------


## bazilic

2350  ,  .  ?         ?

----------


## Markuss

!     2011    ,      .
, ,     .  
"           "
  -   ? 
          ?
         ?
 !

----------


## Strekozaanna

15%.
    (   ). 
      ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## Strekozaanna

> 


     ?
  -? ,     ?

----------


## .

> 2350  ,  .


   ?  :Embarrassment: 




> .  
> "           "


.          .

----------


## Strekozaanna

" "    , ,   ..? ?          ? , ,    ?

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f2.htm

----------


## Strekozaanna

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f2.htm


  ,           (((

----------


## Strekozaanna

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f2.htm


! , !          " ". ?

----------


## saigak

> " ". ?


 -.      ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   .

----------


## Strekozaanna

> -.      ....


       - ?

----------


## Strekozaanna

:   ()   :  -  . ?    1   .  ?

----------


## saigak

> - ?


  -, - .
        44 - .





> ()   :  -  . ?


 




> 1


  ? :Wow:

----------


## Markuss

> .


 ,    ,   .
 10000 . .    ?   1250   1300?
      ?

----------


## Strekozaanna

> -, - .
>         44 - .


   . .   . -   (    ?).   -  (    ?).
, ,      -   ?

----------


## Strekozaanna

> ?


,           ().  ?

----------


## bazilic

.: "   ?"


    ,    -     91  62             .       .   1       " ".  ?    ?  , !

----------

!
      15%        1000    (      )  10 000      ()   -,       ?

   ,     ?? (     ?) +   9 )

,    ,   !

----------


## gnews

> ?


     . .   http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/



> ??


    ,      .
   .

----------


## hoger

!    .    6%   2013 .   2013     250000 .           .   ,      ,        .           35000 ,       6%     2100 . ,    ,  ? 
    !

----------


## mvf

:       ,      .

----------


## hoger

> :       ,      .


  ...     35000 ?

----------


## hoger

, ,   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  .      , - ,   .
   . ,       . .     ,     .

----------


## hoger

> .      , - ,   .
>    . ,       . .     ,     .


      18000 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   -    ?

----------


## hoger

> -    ?


,  ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


..    ,     ?
 -   ,     ?  ,       ,   ,   ,    ,       .

----------


## hoger

> ..    ,     ?
>  -   ,     ?  ,       ,   ,   ,    ,       .


,   ,    ,    .    ,    ,      .    !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


         -   ?
   - ,      .

----------


## saigak

> .    ,


     ....

----------


## hoger

> -   ?
>    - ,      .


    ?  :Smilie:  ,        ?   ,   ,              ,     .    .     -     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


          .
   ?
    ,    ,   ,         .
  ,    . ,    .  .         .

----------


## hoger

> .
>    ?
>     ,    ,   ,         .
>   ,    . ,    .  .         .


  ,        . 

      18000    .
1.         249 000 ,    . 
2.   248000        .  ,    ,     ,       .
3.      850 .
4.      32932 .
5.      1976  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 32932 .


    ?      . ? ..   .   01.01.14 31 ..?




> 1976  .


  31.12.13?   ?

----------


## Rom5

(). 
  10 .  -     .  ..  ,    **     /.

, ,   ,  :
           :
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/304900/

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10 .  -     . ..  ,        /.


   "  ",     .

----------


## Rom5

> "  ",     .


.

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

.?

----------

